# Most users online...



## Nick

A couple of questions...

Most users ever online was 2,196 on 12-24-03 at 03:09 PM. That was almost
three years ago, and membership is considerably higher now than it was then.

1. Do you remember what was going within the satellite/DBS industry at that
time that precipitated such a spike in viewership?

2. With a growing membership, recently topping 24k, why is it we haven't had
a new "users online" number in three years?

Just curious.


----------



## Chris Blount

Nick said:


> A couple of questions...
> 
> Most users ever online was 2,196 on 12-24-03 at 03:09 PM. That was almost
> three years ago, and membership is considerably higher now than it was then.
> 
> 1. Do you remember what was going within the satellite/DBS industry at that
> time that precipitated such a spike in viewership?
> 
> 2. With a growing membership, recently topping 24k, why is it we haven't had
> a new "users online" number in three years?
> 
> Just curious.


That spike was when Mark Lamutt posted his exclusive DVR-921 review and we were featured on slashdot.com. The server was really pounded that day. 

The fact that we haven't spiked that high since that day really isn't a problem. What is more important is that our AVERAGE hit count per day has grown considerably. Those are the numbers that really matter.


----------



## Nick

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Chris Blount

Well, you spoke too soon Nick. The record was just broken.


----------



## James Long

And we havn't been slashdotted on it (yet). 

Thanks Earl for a great review of the HR-20-700 that allowed us to break the record!
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862


----------



## Chris Blount

James Long said:


> And we havn't been slashdotted on it (yet).


LOL, I know what you mean. I went over to slashdot to submit the review but decided to wait a few days. I want our regular users to have the first shot. You (our members and guests) deserve it for visiting our little corner of the internet.


----------



## Nick

Chris Blount said:


> Well, you spoke too soon Nick. The record was just broken.


I must be prescient. Congrats, Earl! :jumpingja


----------



## James Long

Nick said:


> I must be prescient. Congrats, Earl! :jumpingja


I am glad you asked ... I couldn't remember why that day was so high. It is also good to see a record broken from time to time. 


Nick said:


> Most users ever online was 2,196 on 12-24-03 at 03:09 PM. That was almost three years ago, and membership is considerably higher now than it was then.


One reference point ... at our peak today 90% of our users were 'guests'. Our membership is a good portion of the userbase (and an important portion as without contributors we're just a site) but there are a lot of people who 'just stop by'.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## James Long

Most users ever online was 3,077, Today at 02:41 PM.

The evening crowd came by ...
Most users ever online was 3,627, Today at 09:58 PM.


----------



## Darkman

It's NOT showing any longer the Users on line (at any sub-fiorum) ..

Did you guys disable it?


----------



## James Long

Temporarily. We had some odd server issues on Thursday so some of the 'extras' got cut to make sure people could view the core of the site. (Very odd issues as Wednesday was a busier day by usercount and page hits and we had no problems.)


----------



## JohnH

It was linked on the main page at the "guys" site. Probably caused the spike.


----------



## James Long

There were a lot more 'referrers' in the log than that one. 
We were slashdotted over the weekend.


----------

